# NAS- oder Profi-Desktop- Festplatten in Heim-NAS



## Joerg66 (20. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe da mal eine Verständnisfrage.
Die Speziellen NAS-Festplatten sind ja für 24/7 ausgelegt und mögen es nicht ständig hoch/runter gefahren zu werden.
In meinem Heim-NAS läuft das Gerät selbst durch (so der Plan), geht aber in den Sleep-Modus und wartet bis ich es per LAN upwake . Dann werden aber doch die Platten auch geparkt. Zählt das dann als hoch/runter fahren und ich sollte lieber Profi-Desktop-Platten nehmen ?
Falls die Info noch wichtig ist, geplat ist RAID 1.
Lieben Gruß Jörg


----------



## chmee (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab in meiner Syno 4 stinknormale Seagate Desktop-Festplatten a 2TB verbaut. Laufen als SHR mit 1-Plattenredundanz, quasi wie ein RAID5. Zwei davon sind geschätzt 5 Jahre alt und laufen immer noch


----------



## Joerg66 (30. Oktober 2017)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Gelesen habe ich schon, das sich im Prinzip wohl nur der Preis ändert, die Technik aber identisch ist .... aber wie das gehen soll, da doch 24/7 Platten irgendwas gegen Vibrationen haben.
Einfache Platten nehmen ist natürlich eine Preiswerte Lösung, müssen nur Synology-kompatibel sein.


----------

